# Test Drive



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

I ordered my X-Trail last Friday for July production in Japan for end of August Delivery. I ordered the LE AWD. This weekend my friend who owns Metro Nissan in Montreal lent me an X-trail. It was great and I am glad that I made this purchase... and I did not want to give the loaner back to him! I have had an Altima for 10 years without any problems and over 325,000k on it. While I had the X-Trail I decided to take apart the doors and noticed a lack of insualtion whihc I will be adding but I really wanted to see the speakers since I am changing the audio system. I am purchasing a Kenwood Excelon 7015 DVD system for the dash (Dual Din) but I would like to know if anyone knows the correct speaker size to install in the doors. I have searched everywhere on the net and cannot find it anywhere. Hopefully someone will have the answer.

Thanks

Stephen


----------



## vento1 (May 10, 2004)

SCHESBH,

Welcome to the board.

Just wondering about the waiting period for your X-Trail. So just to confirm, you won't get your X-Trail until end of August? Is this what the dealer told you or is it something that you wanted to hold off until?

I put in my order for the X-Trail and to date I still have not received ours. Hopefully it's this week is what my dealer told me.


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*Hi vento1.. re X-Trail Order*

Thanks for the welcome, it is appreciated.


My friend of many years owns one of the Nissan Dealerships here in Montreal. They did not receive many as the first allocations were given by Nissan. The one I ordered is the X-TRAIL AWD LE Sunlit Gold with VTC (I think that is what they call it). The next production run in Japan is July for Delivery in the last week of August for Canada. I have selected many of teh options to be added on by the dealer so this again puts additional time on to the car to prepare it for me.

He had one in another color (Black) but I did not want this. In any case I am glas to wait... my Nissan Altima 1995 which I am still using and keeping as a spare car is keeping me happy for now... sigh... I will just stare at the brochure! LOL!








vento1 said:


> SCHESBH,
> 
> Welcome to the board.
> 
> ...


----------



## vento1 (May 10, 2004)

Wow, you have a lot of patience. I'm sure your patience will be well rewarded with the Xtrail. 

I too also ordered the X-Trail LE with VDC/TCS but in Athabaska Blue. My dealer told me it should've been here by May 20th, but still haven't received it. I will call dealer today and hopefully it will be here soon!!!

You said that you selected many of the options, can you share with us which options as I thought most could be dealer installed.



SCHESBH said:


> Thanks for the welcome, it is appreciated.
> 
> 
> My friend of many years owns one of the Nissan Dealerships here in Montreal. They did not receive many as the first allocations were given by Nissan. The one I ordered is the X-TRAIL AWD LE Sunlit Gold with VTC (I think that is what they call it). The next production run in Japan is July for Delivery in the last week of August for Canada. I have selected many of teh options to be added on by the dealer so this again puts additional time on to the car to prepare it for me.
> ...


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*Options*

All of the options are only dealer installable since there are no options available from the factory. I took most of the options that are available.. the only one that the dealer is trying to get for my are the HyperLights that I love but are not available in Canada! From what I am reading only Japan and England. These are the lights that are on the end of the roof rails. Search the web and you will see what they look like.

Like I have said I still have my Altima (1995) that I am happy with so waiting for the X-Trail is not a problem...(yes it is) LOL. It will be worth it. I am just waiting for the Kenwoon Radio Excelon 7015 to go on sale so that I can get this option cheaper! I also ordered on eBay the Nissan PDF (1000 Page) Service manual for the X-Trail. If you want a copy not a problem. It cost nothing so let me know. 

Stephen







vento1 said:


> Wow, you have a lot of patience. I'm sure your patience will be well rewarded with the Xtrail.
> 
> I too also ordered the X-Trail LE with VDC/TCS but in Athabaska Blue. My dealer told me it should've been here by May 20th, but still haven't received it. I will call dealer today and hopefully it will be here soon!!!
> 
> You said that you selected many of the options, can you share with us which options as I thought most could be dealer installed.


----------

